# Upgrade needed



## jagga8008 (26/5/15)

Hi Guys,

My current setup :
Eleaf istick 30w mod
Aspire nautilus mini
Only currently vape nicoticket betelgues and gravity.
Mouth to lung and I love the taste of the mini , but the dry hits and the coils that doesn't last is starting to P me off.Might be that the nicoticket juices got a high vg and the mini can't keep up.
Looking for a rebuildible tank that will work for me. Would the Lemo 2 be a good fit.tried the ego one tank on my mod ,but it just doesn't give me the flavor I'm looking for.


----------



## BuzzGlo (26/5/15)

That was my starting out setup.

I had the same issue, my coils burnt out in under 2 weeks. It became costly.

1. How many watts/volts are you firing the coil at? I dropped down to 4.8v on 1.8 ohm. I try and stick to 50/50 or 65/35 juices but vg heavy can work.
2. Refill the tank when you get to the point where the juice is just touching the upper most part of the intake hole on the coil. vaping it below that lead to me burning the wick faster.
3. Take breaks between hits. Small ones, chain vaping on that coil is tempting its so flavorsome but it needs time to get saturated again.

I'm pushing three weeks on a coil now.

Dont every dry burn or push that coil higher than 5v in an attempt to "Clean". There are videos that say wet the coil and dry burn it to hell and back its B.S. It sounded like to begin with and I tried to make sure and it is def B.S.

I have a lemo 2 as well I swapped over for the coil reason I use that for my daily moving around vaping. Its good takes time and practice to wick but there is a thread on that. Its very helpful.

Nothing will replace the Aspire nautilus mini, I still use it for my expensive juices. I consider it a treat and its my back up for when I dont feel like or have the time to build or re-wick.

I still use the IS30W daily with the lemo 2. Sweet spot as per steam engine is 1.6 ohm for this mod. I've been hitting a 1 ohm 2mm using jap cotton at 18w. Its a good vape clouds nicely, good flavor. I'm yet to try this setup with a 1.6 ohm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

jagga8008 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My current setup :
> Eleaf istick 30w mod
> ...



Best RTA for mouth to lung vaping would be the Taifun GT 2 IMO - or a Kayfun Lite (for that oldschool vaper). Most new RTAs (including the Lemo 2) are geared towards direct lung hits. Even though you can close off the airflow on the Lemo 2, it still doesn't really work that well as a MTL device.

If you can wait a while for the new SubTank Mini (the one included in the SubBox) - that will be an epic mouth-to-lung device because they have included tiny airflow holes that are perfect for it. Some of the current SubTank minis already include this but in RBA mode they struggle with wicking on higher VG juices, same as your nautilus does now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/15)

Other than all the bf atties on my Reos, I use the Lemo2 very successfully for mouth to lung hits between 15 and 25W. Have not tried going higher than that at this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008 (27/5/15)

thanks for the replies guys , getting a second hand Lemo 2 for now, well you can never have enough tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (27/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Best RTA for mouth to lung vaping would be the Taifun GT 2 IMO - or a Kayfun Lite (for that oldschool vaper). Most new RTAs (including the Lemo 2) are geared towards direct lung hits. Even though you can close off the airflow on the Lemo 2, it still doesn't really work that well as a MTL device.
> 
> If you can wait a while for the new SubTank Mini (the one included in the SubBox) - that will be an epic mouth-to-lung device because they have included tiny airflow holes that are perfect for it. Some of the current SubTank minis already include this but in RBA mode they struggle with wicking on higher VG juices, same as your nautilus does now.



Now I have to find myself a Taifun GT 2 and see what you mean.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Now I have to find myself a Taifun GT 2 and see what you mean.



It's an amazing little RTA...just ask @Rob Fisher - he's got three 
I loved the original, and totally love the v2 as well - it's a very unique atty...and great on flavour 

PS: Vape King are the only ones who stock them at the moment, but @kimbo is bringing some in as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Now I have to find myself a Taifun GT 2 and see what you mean.



It's a wonderful flavour atty! I don't understand why it's not more popular?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jagga8008 (28/5/15)

got the Lemo 2, replaced the coil in the device with a coil I made from the wire in the box , 8 wraps 3mm. On my istick 30 w , I get a no atomizer error. What can it be?


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/5/15)

coil not making contact or the 510 with the mod. 

is your nautilus mini working ?

did the stock coil work?


----------



## jagga8008 (28/5/15)

mini still working ,was a second hand Lemo.same thing with the coil that was in.


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/5/15)

I've had an issue like this before with the lemo 2. When my mod fell over and the base appeared to have come loose from the Coil stand.
I solved it by taking the lemo apart. so that you have just the base atomizer and the coil stand. They will be one peace but seem to be spread apart. A few mm if not less, barely noticeable.

use a socket ( from a ratchet and socket set ) place it under the 510 so that the 510 is inside the hole. Place this firmly on the ground or a surface that will give resistance. 

use a rubber mallet to knock the deck down while it sits on the socket from underneath for support.

This will push the two together and you should be good to go.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/5/15)

the coil stand seems to have come loose from the atomizer base.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/5/15)

Hope this is your issue and it helps, I wouldn't try taking the coil stand and the atomizer base apart. I recall someone saying they had lost the baring that popped out.


----------



## jagga8008 (28/5/15)

thanks worked like a charm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/5/15)

Glad to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

